# Eggs are fine for dogs to eat... right?



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Cause Tyler is sharing his scrambled eggs with them... lol.


You can see Mya's eyes just waitin'


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

A little scrambled eggs won't hurt her  That's a cute pic!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool, I didn't think they were bad but I wanted to be safe lol.

And I could have sworn I rotated that pic...

I did, cause if you click on it, its right side up... weird


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My girl Vendetta gets a raw egg every morning for the last 2yrs. She is great shape.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, Keira and Caesar LOVE eggs! Every time I make scrambled eggs, I make a couple of extras for the dogs, so that the kids don't get the sad eyes.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

raw eggs are best. i give nismo and lowla 1-2 a week. shell and everything. the shell is good calcium and the egg is equivalent to a meal of protein. so if you give your dog an egg count that as the meal.



MY MIKADO said:


> My girl Vendetta gets a raw egg every morning for the last 2yrs. She is great shape.


every morning? have you heard of biotein difficiancy?
i was reading that more than 2 eggs a week can result in your dog building up a biotein difficiancy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Do NOT feed RAW eggs as they have an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin) and can lead to skin and coat problems. I feed RAW and I only feed the egg shells. They are a great source of calcium: 
*calcium carbonate (94%)
magnesium carbonate (1%)
calcium phosphate (1%)
organic matter (4%). *


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you seen Vendetta coat it is beautiful. She doesnt shed her coat is glossy and sleek no danderuff or anything. Yes she gets whey and egg every morning. I read a study on Springer rage they had a decrease in seratonin so i started giving her whey which contains tryptophan. I really think it has done wonders for her personality.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Do NOT feed RAW eggs as they have an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin) and can lead to skin and coat problems. I feed RAW and I only feed the egg shells. They are a great source of calcium:
> *calcium carbonate (94%)
> magnesium carbonate (1%)
> calcium phosphate (1%)
> organic matter (4%). *


i thought it was just the whites? or maybe it was the yoke. it was one of them. its been a while since i read it. it was on here i believe


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I always give mine 1-2 a week shells and all along with a daily fish oil tablet. His coat is beautiful and shiny and he loves it. But he loves anything I think he was a garbage disposal in his other life. lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i thought it was just the whites? or maybe it was the yoke. it was one of them. its been a while since i read it. it was on here i believe


What I posted is directly from Deb and she is my nutrition bible


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i give my girl an egg every other week when i remember.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My son Zachary shares all of his food with Helena. lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone is different ... I give raw egg sometimes , its a matter of abundance if you give to much of anything there is always a risk of problems arising.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> What I posted is directly from Deb and she is my nutrition bible


well... she's a great nutrion bible i must admit.
though i would have to say its all about how often you gave it. too much of anything is bad thing. but i dont see why every once in a while would be a bad thing.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it depends on the type of food you are giving too. My girl only get farm fresh eggs from chickens that are not fed antibiotic/steriod filled feed.


----------

